# Is my clen legit?



## Ozeo (Oct 4, 2011)

got my order of clen, been taking tons of taurine with it, and so far, haven't really felt the effects of it. I'm entering day 6 and besides being nervous, I don't really feel the other effects. 

So I ask the wise people here, is mine legit? Should I post a pic of it? or provide more information? I'm at 80mcg a day right now, and about to go up to 100mcg.

Help?


----------



## DLEATO (Oct 4, 2011)

shakes, increased heart rate, insomnia? anything?


----------



## Ozeo (Oct 4, 2011)

no shakes, not sure on the heart rate, warmer, no dice on the insomnia.


----------



## Ozeo (Oct 5, 2011)

So I took 100mgs and think at least for a bit my heart was racing, but that's it, no shakes and i slept like a baby.

Anyone at all help? Even point me in the right direction for the legit stuff?

Thanks!


----------



## pieguy (Oct 5, 2011)

Took a few weeks for the insomnia to hit me bad. Biggest indicator its working is your resting temperature an hour after you dose. It should be pretty high, 98-99 deg F.


----------



## renohawj (Oct 5, 2011)

Do you experience muscle cramps when doing cardio?  Muscle cramps and shakes are my indicator on whether or not the clen is legit.  Never had problems with sleep though.  The clen i tried was oxyflux from mexico and it was pretty weak.


----------



## DLEATO (Oct 5, 2011)

Ozeo said:


> So I took 100mgs and think at least for a bit my heart was racing, but that's it, no shakes and i slept like a baby.
> 
> Anyone at all help? Even point me in the right direction for the legit stuff?
> 
> Thanks!


 
click on the link in my sig. Very cheap, good quality and very fast shipping!


----------



## CrazyDutton (Oct 5, 2011)

I got some clen for the first time a little while ago, Sciroxx labs 40mcg, and took 80mcg. I certainly noticed all of these side effects a few hours later and still later that day:


 Thumping heart - sit quietly somewhere and hold your breath for 5 seconds, I can feel my heart kind of "boom, boom".
Shakes - I was at work having lunch with other people, and noticed I was almost shaking my food off my fork before it got to my mouth. This didn't half increase the paranoia, thinking everyone will think I'm on crack. Next day I had an even worse lunch with rice, and had to go eat at my desk.
Cramps when swimming - almost had to stop halfway down the lane.
 I got taurine and electrolyte plus tablets (potassium etc), and dropped to 40mcg a day after a day off. I like it.  Sides are a bit less now but still noticeable. Might increase dose a bit before the break.


----------



## hill450 (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm thinking I need to up my keto during the third week because my clen doesn't seem to be working anymore.  My body temp isn't up or anything and I'm up to 180mcg.  I get mild shakes but nothing bad at all.  I know this seems high but I was told to just not go over 200mcg. Its EP clen and seemed to work good before just think my receptors must be a little downgraded


----------



## Ozeo (Oct 5, 2011)

DLEATO said:


> click on the link in my sig. Very cheap, good quality and very fast shipping!


 
says out of stock on your website. Also I can't pm for some reason on these boards.


----------



## hill450 (Oct 6, 2011)

You may have to have more posts to PM I can't remember


----------



## Ozeo (Oct 6, 2011)

Is there any other way to get ahold of him?


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Oct 7, 2011)

cemproducts has legit clen, used it before and their thermogenics are really good.


----------



## PurchasePepRep (Oct 7, 2011)

Ya your Clen maybe a little dodgy


----------



## Ozeo (Oct 7, 2011)

any difference in liquid or pill clen?


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ozeo said:


> any difference in liquid or pill clen?



yes, but it depends on the liquid and depends on the pills lol - either can be underdosed or bunk if you don't have a legit source

if you get a legit source for research liquid for your test subjects the effects and dose will be the same as it would be from any other legit and properly dosed form of the chemical.


----------



## Ozeo (Oct 9, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> yes, but it depends on the liquid and depends on the pills lol - either can be underdosed or bunk if you don't have a legit source
> 
> if you get a legit source for research liquid for your test subjects the effects and dose will be the same as it would be from any other legit and properly dosed form of the chemical.


 
and a place I can get said clen in Canada? or at least get it over the border? i'm not sure the success on that?


----------



## Ozeo (Oct 11, 2011)

Anyone?


----------

